# Am I dumb?



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Has anybody ever ran a spread of entirely deadlies or sillosocks for Canada's? I'm seriously considering selling my entire spread of DSDs and running a very large spread of deadlies. Just kinda sick of running full bodies and want to mix things up a bit. Plus I prefer to hunt alone and setting up 15dz full bodies alone isn't the quickest thing in the world.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Not sure, never tried anything but full bodies so idk. Do you hunt much in the early season?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've read of some guys having good success but have also read of guys having good success with only Silouettes. Some clam better success with the silouettes than the socks............


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

yes..


----------



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 3793_n.jpg
Theres a picture of a deadly Canada goose spread


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I hunt from August threw December but as soon as snows are around that's where I focus my attention. Been there done that with sillos and you couldn't pay me to hunt over them again


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

In and Alberta and Saskatchewan where I hunt local Canadas, the silhouettes work great but I HATE silosock Canadas. Too much dancing, every time we have put some out, the birds flare, remove the silosocks they commit. Course every area and flock is different.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

They will be double staked so they don't move. I HATE motion in any spread regardless if its Canada's or snows. I just want to run 30-40dz decoys for Canada's and don't think I can quite get that many fullbodies in my 7x16 ha


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Out of curiosity, how do you "run" a decoy?

I guess I've only just used decoys. I've never ran any. Are they motorized or something???


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Really Anas Strepera, it is people like you that make me never want to use this site. Can you keep your so called "funny remarks" to your self!!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

30-40 dozen decoys for Canadas? In North Dakota? Seems like big time overkill. Never hunted over more than probably 150 decoys and usually more like 30-50 - canadas almost always oblige.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Mn and nd. I'm all about overkill when it comes to decoys, I'd rather shoot a limit over 1000 decoys than a dz decoys. I shoot plenty if birds with my current spread, just considering mixing it up


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Anas Strepera said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you "run" a decoy?
> 
> I guess I've only just used decoys. I've never ran any. Are they motorized or something???


"You are literally to stupid to insult"&#8230;Stew


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

JethroBodine said:


> Anas Strepera said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how do you "run" a decoy?
> ...


Stew, I'm actually figuratively too stupid to insult. You are literally too stupid to understand the difference between literally and figuratively.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

And your both going to quit arguing and hijacking my thread. Keep it on topic, or don't post. Simple really.


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

I would recommend hunting over windsocks. I have had very good success hunting over a all headed deadly canada goose spread, especially if you hunt alone most of the time. You will have very good luck, I am sure of it!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't have any experience with using socks but if you have 15 dozen dave smiths you could always sell 5 dozen and buy 35+ dozen deadlys with money left over. Then you would have both a fb and sock spread. Problem solved :beer:


----------



## MinnesotaStyle (Apr 20, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing lesser. If the silosocks work for snows why wouldnt they work for canadas. Motion helps out quite a bit. Maybe running a huge spread of all silos or deadlies would work the best? Who knows, might be all trial and error. And for Anas or Anus the wise guy, really?! Quit trolling other peoples threads!


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

We will see what happens. I'm going to order 30dz deadly feeders to try out this fall


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Use 36 deadlies with 24 big Als, works great and no trailer.


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

it is people like you that make me never want to use this site. Can you keep your so called "funny remarks" to your self!!


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

I really like my Canada Sillosocks. They've worked very well for me.


----------

